# Anyone know and good PTSD shrinks in Ottawa?



## Nemo888 (27 May 2013)

Preferably in the West End. Thanks.


----------



## the 48th regulator (27 May 2013)

Speak with your local OSISS representative, I bet they may be able to help you.

http://www.osiss.ca/en/contact.html

dileas

tess


----------



## Nemo888 (28 May 2013)

The OSISS rep only gave one name and they don't have a great online rating.  Anyone else?


----------



## the 48th regulator (28 May 2013)

Well rather than wasting peoples time, and bandwidth with this thread, use your website that rates "PTSD Shrinks".

This will not be a thread used to bash the Professional Reputation of Doctors.  

And spare me any posts, about creating a thread as a resource for others.

dileas

tess

milnet.ca staff


----------



## kstart (4 Jun 2013)

Nemo,

Your inbox is full.

A couple of places you can try that can provide referrals:

If it's ptsd-primary dx, flashbacks/dissociation, can try the Sidran Institute's 'help desk', they have an extensive data-base, including recommendations for Ottawa area:
http://www.sidran.org/sub.cfm?sectionID=5

You could also try contacting Anxiety Disorders Association of Ontario:
http://www.anxietydisordersontario.ca/contact-us/

Mention it's OSI, service-related, maybe they can come up with an appropriate referral.

Internet research, can look for things like EMDR-certified; CBT certifications, etc.  Even "neurofeedback" capable, etc.

Probably booked solid at Ottawa Anxiety and Trauma Clinic (Billings-- you might be familiar with the location).  OSI/ROH probably has recruited the best of the best in their fields. . . and they're likely booked solid too, wrt to openings and/or long waitlists.  You were probably given the contact of a person who is available, has space to take you in. . .


----------



## CombatDoc (4 Jun 2013)

You could give the Ottawa OTSSC a call and ask them if they have any suggestions.


----------



## maniac (21 Jun 2013)

How about trying the The Royal Ottawa OSI Clinic.  Just talk to your VAC Case Manager to get a referral.  The have a new cellphone app called "OSI Connect" that should give you whatever info you need. It is available in any platform for Blackberry, Iphone of Android.  I am the OSISS rep for Ottawa and it is my recommendation that you go there if you can as it is the best service available in E Ontario! Again, you will need a referral from VAC.

http://www.theroyal.ca


----------



## Nemo888 (21 Jun 2013)

I don't think non-military people get it. If getting into one or two punch ups and getting drunk twice a year is PTSD everyone in the Army will need a pension.  I'm sorry that the new normal intimidates some people. Whatever, If mediation and doing some yoga will mellow me out fine.


----------

